
A Deluge of Devices for Reading and Surfing - Flemlord
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/01/09/technology/personaltech/09reader.html?partner=rss&emc=rss
======
tfincannon
This article has the first evidence I've seen that the Apple tablet will have
a large gesture vocabulary. It will be derived from the FingerWorks technology
that Apple acquired in 2007. I used the FingerWorks keyboard for a year. The
gestures were highly productive, and I've been hoping they would end up in the
Apple tablet.

